
Nissan Motors LawSuit Against Nissan Computer - dustinmoris
http://nissan.com/
======
jbob2000
This story bothers me, but I'm struggling to put my finger on why.

It's a terrible user experience to expect to go to a car website but instead
get a website for a dinky computer services shop in a small town in Virginia.
There's maybe 1000 people who would use this website, it's just a glorified
business card. Now I have to go search on Google to find what Nissan's
_actual_ website is.

On the other hand, Nissan is mega corp, and the internet is ideally a level
playing field for all, not just those with deep pockets. It kind of feels like
the computer shop is fighting the good fight against corporate hegemony.

But it's so incredibly damaging to Nissan's brand to have to local computer
shop using the nissan.com domain. Nobody outside of this small town gives a
crap about the shop. It's a damn waste of a domain name, it could see much
more utility under Nisaan's (car maker) control. Nissan will never drop their
case because of this, I could see them lobbying to change domain ownership
laws to wrestle control away from this guy. In which case, give up the damn
domain buddy, or else the lawmakers will put something on the books and we all
lose.

That, and the internet has moved on from what it was in its formative years.
It's truly at a global scale now. When I type in a global company's name into
the address bar and add .com, I expect to see their home page. This theory
holds true for _every_ global brand. Toyota, BMW, Pepsi, Apple, Ikea, etc.
etc. It thwarts the usefulness of domain names if I can't do this.

------
sashk
Is there something new, or it's just old case from 2000's?

~~~
Zuider
The narrative ends in 2008 with Nissan Motors attempting to "obtain a Federal
Trademark Registration for computers and computer peripherals among other
classes of goods and services" in an apparent attempt to create another line
of attack. Nissan Motors applied in 2007 and were registered in 2013.
Wikipedia says that Nissan Motors has dropped its claim on the Nissan.com
domain name, and uses nissanusa.com instead.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Motors_vs._Nissan_Compu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Motors_vs._Nissan_Computer)

More detail here:

[https://namecorp.com/nissan-com-a-20-year-battle-of-david-
vs...](https://namecorp.com/nissan-com-a-20-year-battle-of-david-vs-goliath/)

